
Impossible Foods CEO slams 'the most destructive technology on Earth by far' - imartin2k
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/impossible-foods-pat-brown-slams-meat-industry-182742649.html
======
clay_the_ripper
I love what impossible foods is doing. Note that their mission is not to make
“healthier” alternatives. If you eat a crapload of their product, you won’t be
healthy. Just like if you eat a crap load of hamburgers, you won’t be healthy.
I’m tired of everyone complaining that impossible foods are unhealthy! That’s
literally the point. I for one applaud them and hope they succeed.

------
pnako
How have those jokers not been sued yet for advertising non-beef and non-
chicken products with the words 'beef' and 'chicken' in the name?

